# So...on Tuesday, are California drivers out of work?



## Greenfox (Sep 12, 2019)

serious responses only.

Im very interested as to whats ACTUALLY going to happen.

Thanks you guys.


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

aren't we all. and very possible U/L will cease operations in Calif for some period of time. Could be rest of the year since even if Prop 22 passes, it would not be in effect until 1/1/2021.


----------



## NicFit (Jan 18, 2020)

Don't know what to do, I wanted to start working again this week but if they shut it down next week then what's the point?


----------



## Greenfox (Sep 12, 2019)

Yeah im pretty scared. I have instacart as backup but...


****

....

You guys have dealt with uber and lyfts crap for a LOT longer than me.

Am i going to wake up and find.... the app just doesn't work?

Does ANYONE really know whats going down?

Is uber bluffing?
Lyft?

I cant imagine they would just ABANDON a state as large as California but then again...i dont know.


----------



## CJfrom619 (Apr 27, 2017)

Greenfox said:


> serious responses only.
> 
> Im very interested as to whats ACTUALLY going to happen.
> 
> Thanks you guys.


Well no one ACTUALLY knows? Not even Uber at this point.


----------



## Wildgoose (Feb 11, 2019)

Uber and Lyft might be bluffing with ceasing the business for a while, may be 1 month max.
But they will not be gone forever. What decision will they make between get something or leave with nothing? They are running business and so they will never choose and go with leave with nothing part. CA EDD may back up drivers for a certain months. Finger cross.


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

Greenfox said:


> Is uber bluffing?
> Lyft?


...they are not bluffing. They shutdown, make us all employees, or don't do those continue operations and be in contempt of a court order/ruling.

Plan for the shutdown, since the possibility U/L could be in compliance by next week is exactly zero.


----------



## TomTheAnt (Jan 1, 2019)

Yes.


----------



## Greenfox (Sep 12, 2019)

SHalester said:


> ...they are not bluffing. They shutdown, make us all employees, or don't do those continue operations and be in contempt of a court order/ruling.
> 
> Plan for the shutdown, since the possibility U/L could be in compliance by next week is exactly zero.


As much as BOTH COMPANIES SUCK..

there are thousands...

Tens...

Probably HUNDREDS of thousands of drivers...

And even MORE pax..

That will SUFFER!

....i know uber and lyft doesn't care...

But SOMEONE cares dont they?
...

Or...

Are they just waiting for the bodies to start hitting the floor?

I have friends that are polishing ammo and....thinking about....

.....

Its so sad.

I dont know what to do.
I HATE government over reach

While the Rothschild family eats caviar...

The common persons will be dining on lead.

What
The
Holy
*f!!k*

.....

Im scared you guys...

And not just for my own skin....


----------



## Wildgoose (Feb 11, 2019)

Greenfox said:


> As much as BOTH COMPANIES SUCK..
> 
> there are thousands...
> 
> ...


Don't worry too much. When one goes, it leaves a spot. Second one will come and sit on it asap. Hope for the best.

Ridesharing is millions dollar money making business. Who will want to place their eyes away?


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

yes, the paying customers will not be happy at all and maybe they will pay attn to Prop 22 and vote appropriately. 

there is no other RS waiting in the wings to take over, although a shutdown will benefit taxis.....as if I ever see one in the burbs.......


----------



## MikhailCA (Dec 8, 2019)

Thursday, Uber and Lyft Inc. LYFT lost their appeals to extend the 10-day stay on the injunction and said they would appeal to a higher court.

so if they would be able to appeal by Wednesday they will stay longer, but if not they gonna leave.


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

MikhailCA said:


> but if not they gonna leave


shutdown, certainly. Leave, not so much. Stay, make a few IC employees and say buh bye to the rest.


----------



## MikhailCA (Dec 8, 2019)

SHalester said:


> shutdown, certainly. Leave, not so much. Stay, make a few IC employees and say buh bye to the rest.


I don't think they are prepared anything in advance to employee the drivers. So bye bye Felicia.
Whatever, the price gonna be like for a taxi, so demand gonna meet the supply. And no more rural areas.


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

MikhailCA said:


> the price gonna be like for a taxi, so demand gonna meet the supply. And no more rural areas.


yeah, no. Burbs too, no taxis almost ever. Too far for them to go?

Anyway, should be interesting. The customer outrage: who will it be directed at?


----------



## MikhailCA (Dec 8, 2019)

SHalester said:


> yeah, no. Burbs too, no taxis almost ever. Too far for them to go?
> 
> Anyway, should be interesting. The customer outrage: who will it be directed at?


Gonna be a lot of illegal street hailing, police gonna have a lot of work next week. Pull over every second car with Uber sticker and give a fine.
Who cares about the paxes they have legs, they have buses. Wanna save money take a bus but spend an hour or two or call a taxi.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Greenfox said:


> serious responses only.
> 
> Im very interested as to whats ACTUALLY going to happen.
> 
> ...


----------



## Tony73 (Oct 12, 2016)

Greenfox said:


> Does ANYONE really know whats going down?


Rohit triggered meltdown mode. Dara cries in his bedroom every night asking god, what did he do wrong. Investors begin realizing Uber is indeed a money pit with no bottom, and no remorse for all the lies and mind games they've played on us all. It's like watching the Titanic movie, but this time with a bunch of Indian guys.


----------



## June132017 (Jun 13, 2017)

They probably are going to be shutdown for a bit. That's my guess. They will be back online eventually though. Probably after 2 weeks. Again it's just a guess. It could be 2 months too.


----------



## I will crack Lyft hacks (Aug 5, 2019)

Greenfox said:


> As much as BOTH COMPANIES SUCK..
> 
> there are thousands...
> 
> ...


Be Cool!

Somebody does care.

If you have not filed unemployment, then that is your action. File now. If Uber/Lyft are gone till Who knows, we are covered under unemployment, file for ETB card, that's 200, free healthcare you can sign up now as well. Food banks are rolling, Redwood Empire food bank I think is near you. Don't pay PGE bill for now, it will not be shut off.

Stay calm, tell your friend to put the riffle down. Deep breath.✌


----------



## Tony73 (Oct 12, 2016)

I will crack Lyft hacks said:


> Be Cool!
> 
> Somebody does care.
> 
> ...


Wow you get more for not working!


----------



## MikhailCA (Dec 8, 2019)

June132017 said:


> They probably are going to be shutdown for a bit. That's my guess. They will be back online eventually though. Probably after 2 weeks. Again it's just a guess. It could be 2 months too.


Demand isn't so great right now, they can leave till November just to punish CA officials.


----------



## Jst1dreamr (Apr 25, 2019)

Uber/Lyft may cease operations until election time but it is only as a schoolyard bully type effort to get people to vote for prop 22 as the app based companies want. Uber/lyft and the others won't withstand the major losses of losing the California market long term, they are far too greedy. I also think the labor commissioner is in their pocket and chose this time to file because of prop 22 even though they have been operating for 3/4 of a year in violation.
Prop 22 will likely pass because people in California are mostly cheap, entitled and afraid of everything. They don't see beyond the threats and realize that all these companies were ordered to do is start operation like real American businesses do.

What would be the ultimate perfect scenario would be if a new company started up and followed the law and took care of the workers. This would put U/L out of business before Prop 22 could even be voted on.
For the record, I am not in support of AB5 and Prop 22 is equally as poorly written and holds hundereds of loopholes for U/L to screw us still.


----------



## Amsoil Uber Connect (Jan 14, 2015)

According to Mobile Alliance.org. They are bluffing.
.
https://mobilealliance.org/2020/08/uber-lyft-extortion-prop-22
.
New York, Austin, TX., Chicago, IL., Sky Harbor Airport AZ.,

In Numerology 8/20 is a 1. A new dawn, a new age of rekoning. :wink:.:whistling:

Divide 8 by 2 , 420 . :roflmao: Now your smokin hot.


----------



## Jst1dreamr (Apr 25, 2019)

I will crack Lyft hacks said:


> Be Cool!
> 
> Somebody does care.
> 
> ...


Why don't you call it like it really is WELFARE? You can call it EBT card and free healthcare and the food banks but It is state/county welfare no matter what you call it to make people feel better.


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

Amsoil Uber Connect said:


> They are bluffing.


r they? Would they keep operating w/out converting us to employees and risk a contempt of court order? Zero possibility they could convert =any= amount of drivers to employees in less than a week.


----------



## Amsoil Uber Connect (Jan 14, 2015)

Just reporting what they txt'ed me. Doesn't even sound like you read the link.

However this is bigger cause it's State wide, not just a city...


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

Amsoil Uber Connect said:


> . Doesn't even sound like you read the link.


I did. Another opinion. Logistics really do play a great deal at this point. Both Uber and Lyft have said almost the exact same thing. Are they colluding? Oh, RUSSIA RUSSIA RUSSIA. where is @Wolfgang Faust, we need articles. :thumbup:

What is left? Calif supreme court end run? Operate and risk judge wrath? We will all find out next week, aye?

Any time now Lyft and Uber will email blast pax.......paying customers are the ones going to get the shaft.


----------



## Trafficat (Dec 19, 2016)

NicFit said:


> View attachment 498704
> 
> 
> Don't know what to do, I wanted to start working again this week but if they shut it down next week then what's the point?


You will still keep your earnings for this week. Aren't earnings the reason to drive?


----------



## Johnny Mnemonic (Sep 24, 2019)

Uber has been dealing with this whole scenario in Switzerland for almost a year now after they were banned in Geneva. It makes sense that they will follow the playbook they have been using there.

If Uber shuts down in California (and that's a big if) I think they will start to do business through taxi services the way they do bookings now with limousine services.

So you could get a job driving, but it would have to be through a taxi service.

https://www.thelocal.ch/20200708/uber-poised-for-swiss-expansion


I will crack Lyft hacks said:


> file for ETB card, that's 200, free healthcare you can sign up now as well. Food banks are rolling, Redwood Empire food bank I think is near you.


Hey, @Greenfox. Get that EBT card and you too can start livin' the California Dream.


----------



## dnlbaboof (Nov 13, 2015)

yes shutting down for a while there needs to be massive changes to the app, the judge was very firm, Also most Californians seem to enjoy the fact uber is gone, they feel like they are saving us from the massive abuses of uber, so prop 22 will not pass, im sure it will be worded on the ballot very biased..."this bill will strip drivers of employee rights" so the whole thing is rigged, look for pizza/rest delivery jobs. uber is done in CA, just hope the rest of the states dont do the same.


----------



## Greenfox (Sep 12, 2019)

SHalester said:


> yes, the paying customers will not be happy at all and maybe they will pay attn to Prop 22 and vote appropriately.
> 
> there is no other RS waiting in the wings to take over, although a shutdown will benefit taxis.....as if I ever see one in the burbs.......


I called FIVE companies, as a JOKE, in front of my bunny..

To see what it would 'cost'...for ONE of them to take a trip I took.

From San Pablo to flipping tesla plant...hour drive.

I had the surge at 1.9x

I made 149.00

Three companies didnt even answer

The other two?

1 said ONLY LOCAL SERVICE

the other 1 laughed, would not EVEN GIVE ME A QUOTE.

hung up on me.

Yeah....

The shit is gonna hit the fan so hard.

MEANWHILE...

how long can YOU GIYS survive on Ramen noodles?

Me?

5 days, tops.

Thank GOD I have a cousin willing to PULL KE OUT OF CALIFORNIA..

And go back to Ohio.

If this ACTUALLY HAPPENS..

IM GONE.

THIS time next week.

Id bet my fox tail, my balls and my FOX HOOD ...

Aka id bite the pillow...

If this happens...

And suicides in ca dont go through the roof.

God bless.



Jst1dreamr said:


> Why don't you call it like it really is WELFARE? You can call it EBT card and free healthcare and the food banks but It is state/county welfare no matter what you call it to make people feel better.


I dont like handouts.

This is going to LITERALLY kill people

it sucks.

If it wasn't for my cousin.

Id literally...

You dont wanna know

*(i LOATHE these liberals....

Running. Others'...lives...)

From their gated mansions.

I HATE them.

This is *why*, people are so fed up.

This is WHY HEROIN needles dance in the streets

This is WHY men turn to women, even and ESPECIALLY IF THEY are straight.

Why?

A fox has gotta Eat...

And so do the rest of you.

Today, hellifornia.

Tomorrow?

Lol

*everything * *everywhere**

Oh yeah, not to mention....

For better OR FOR WORSE.....

ill NEVER SEE MY BUNNY AGAIN.

I offered her to come WITH ME, back east.

The only thing California gave her was STUDENT LOAN DEBT.

I OFFERED TO WIPE IT.

....ill be gone the SECOND this goes into effect.

From her?

Not.
One.
Word.

*(for better or worse, I still love her guys...)

Shes doing door dash.

Shes ****ed

We both are

Shes too proud to admit it.
Shes too stubborn &#128547; to take the 30k handout
...

And im too smart to stay.

God bless.

I love you all...


----------



## IthurstwhenIP (Jan 12, 2018)

we did it guys. it will be dead soon. hi fives around, it was the efforts by a lot of us and our brothers and sisters that send uber out of cali


----------



## FormerTaxiDriver♧ (Apr 5, 2018)

Greenfox said:


> serious responses only.
> 
> Im very interested as to whats ACTUALLY going to happen.
> 
> Thanks you guys.


Just file for unemployment!


----------



## I will crack Lyft hacks (Aug 5, 2019)

Jst1dreamr said:


> Why don't you call it like it really is WELFARE? You can call it EBT card and free healthcare and the food banks but It is state/county welfare no matter what you call it to make people feel better.


Ok! I'll call it what you say. Got no issue with that. The name doesn't change its effects.

Op is a sensitive person and freaks out at times, as well as possibly needs medical access. OP is rightfully worried about how to provide shelter, food and get medical services in a pandemic shut down. Add to that possibly loss of ride-share income as economy opens.

All this is through no fault of op.

The Pandemic itself has shut down economies Internationally. Governments shut down economies.
So people are struggling as a matter of fact. Many businesses are going to go down without support, same as families.
Its a International thing outside our 2 party system.

On top of all that Uber wants to pump and dump drivers in a very tough time.

So yea if you loose your job Due to no fault of your own, and cant provide food and shelter, the social safety net, or as you wish Welfare better known as Pandemic Stimulus helps Bridge the gap at a unprecedented hard time.

Be it welfare through PPP and EIDL loans, or PUA or UI extra, or food bank supply, Or subsidies In health insurance, or eviction freeze, it's all a way to prevent more of a downward spiral through Welfare.

Hopefully we can spend a few trillion and balance the economy. Otherwise the hit to GDP and Markets and Financial system would be10 trillion plus.
(The market going from 29,000 to 18,000 was a 10 T loss just there if no Welfare stimulus Pandemic Act)

No need to shame someone in this time. If you need food support, go to a food bank. Need Unemployment, sign up.
If your state has health care subsidy, use it. If you cant pay rent, negotiate a payment plan or discount.

If it takes a few month for dump and pumped drivers to find another income, you want to shame them for struggling through Uber and Governments choices.

Never got what your trying to say anyways. Hope this clarifies you don't need to shame people During these times.


----------



## Greenfox (Sep 12, 2019)

Yeah im scared shirtless.

I dont know what to do.

I already lost my MAIN job do to covid...

....i have thought about some NASTY ways to make ends meet.

All of them SUCK.

GOD BLESS YOU ALL 🙏


----------



## Uber's Guber (Oct 22, 2017)

Greenfox said:


> serious responses only.


----------



## MikhailCA (Dec 8, 2019)

Greenfox said:


> Yeah im scared shirtless.
> 
> I dont know what to do.
> 
> ...


I'm just curious, is it a real guy or a troll?
Cuz I remember the topic from him there he complained what the pax pee on his head during the ride? Or it was a different one?


----------



## OldUncleDave (Apr 22, 2019)

Greenfox said:


> serious responses only.
> 
> Im very interested as to whats ACTUALLY going to happen.
> 
> Thanks you guys.


Three possibilities:

Uber files an appeal. Now, I have no idea what LEGAL appeal they can file. But, on a practical side, Uber/Left and all other IC business models were legal until AB5 became law. Usually, the courts allow "Grandfather" clauses, meaning you can't retroactively declare illegal activity. Even at that, for Uber to create a complete new business model in less than a year, when not even California Counties are consistent is a massive task. Pleading ,"give us some time" might work.

Second, Uber offers a compromise. They will begin withholding 15% of pay to pay for Government Services, including EDD and Medical, but keep the same Business Model (as it exists today), meaning (predominantly) the freedom of hours for the drivers. Will the government accept? Or is this a political fight, for Union leaders?

Then, the last option. Uber shuts down ALL operations in California, including UE. Some drivers seem to think the food Delivery services are exempt from AB5, but I don't think so. GrubHub, DoorDash, they all use Independent Contractors. This is the beginning of the end for all ICs and gig economy workers. BTW, farm workers are ICs, too. Prepare for NATIONWIDE food price inflation.

My solution, if Uber closes down? I was already thinking of moving out of San Bernardino, because of rent costs. Maybe Fresno. But, Phoenix or Tucson looks good, now. I am unable to do work (medical reasons) other than Ride Share. I'm on SSDisability, currently, the ratio of Uber/Disability income is 2/1. I can't live on disability alone, so i'll be leaving California.



Greenfox said:


> As much as BOTH COMPANIES SUCK..
> 
> there are thousands...
> 
> ...


Don't panic, be aware.

I'm 65, my entire life it's been the END OF THE WORLD!!!!

Cuban Missile Crisis
Russia has Nukes
Space Race
Population Explosion
Environment

All of these have come and gone. Panic Porn is how the Media earns money, how Politicians get power. Covid-19 was the news from March 1 thru April 30. 24/7, all news was COVID! Then George Floyd was dead, and for 6 weeks, that was the news, no mention of COVID at all, on any news channel. Then, Trump held a political rally in Arizona, and COVID is now the focus again.

Chill pill, little dude.


----------



## Greenfox (Sep 12, 2019)

Uber's Guber said:


> View attachment 498827


Cute.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Tony73 said:


> Wow you get more for not working!


" Stimulus Package"

Proves Just How Screwed we REALLY ARE.

GOVERNMENT GIVING AWAY MONEY !











NicFit said:


> View attachment 498704
> 
> 
> Don't know what to do, I wanted to start working again this week but if they shut it down next week then what's the point?


----------



## Illini (Mar 14, 2019)

They will shut down. They don't have enough time to make the drivers employees, even though they had since January.


----------



## IthurstwhenIP (Jan 12, 2018)

At least the real employees had time to unload shares and options. I am sure a lot will still be invested and worthless, but they at least got a good nut.


----------



## sellkatsell44 (Oct 25, 2015)

IthurstwhenIP said:


> At least the real employees had time to unload shares and options. I am sure a lot will still be invested and worthless, but they at least got a good nut.


Actually they're pissed because when the stock IPO they had to pay taxes for the shares and the lockup was six months (standard I believe) and so the share price plummet and they're left with shares nowhere near what they paid in value for taxes.

most actually kept it (from the ones we help) hoping the price will go back up because they already paid taxes and some sold a portion but not all (to pay for said taxes).

I think there's even a lawsuit...


----------



## Greenfox (Sep 12, 2019)

So thats it?

In two days, both aps...are just....non functional?


----------



## Jst1dreamr (Apr 25, 2019)

I will crack Lyft hacks said:


> Ok! I'll call it what you say. Got no issue with that. The name doesn't change its effects.
> 
> Op is a sensitive person and freaks out at times, as well as possibly needs medical access. OP is rightfully worried about how to provide shelter, food and get medical services in a pandemic shut down. Add to that possibly loss of ride-share income as economy opens.
> 
> ...


I didn't shame any one. I just get tired of hearing people like you try to make people think every thing is something other than what it really is by changing what you call it. Liberals always attempting to rename reality.


----------



## Greenfox (Sep 12, 2019)

Jst1dreamr said:


> I didn't shame any one. I just get tired of hearing people like you try to make people think every thing is something other than what it really is by changing what you call it. Liberals always attempting to rename reality.


I am NOT a ****ing liberal.

Im a God fearing, red state fox from OHIO.

NOW WHAT?

furthermore...

Anyone that buys into that 'put me in a donkey or elephant ' box ...is dumber than rocks.

I dont play that divide and conquer freemasonry b.s. ...

Sorry if you do.

I called this WHOLE THING *MONTHS* AGO..

SHOW
ME
THE
BODIES....

or...

Wear your masks...

Top scientists have *(banned medicine from YouTube of course)

SHOWN you need 19.5% OXYGEN per OSHEA guidelines...to breathe, work, LIVE!

THE ...
BEST MASKS...give you *maybe* 16.5...

Forget it.

Not even worth getting into.

There's sheep
Then there's flipping CATTLE

for the RECORD

THERE *IS* NO PANDEMIC

...just billy boy and his ***** who patented the DNA changing CRAP they are CONDITIONING YOU TO ACCEPT...

the masks were the 'test'...

The real thing goes in your arm, via I.V. ..

SOON

Yeah...

You heard me....

https://www.*****ute.com/video/1CMf2duJQAcH/And






Use CRITICAL THOUGHT

NOT this left right paradigm bullshit people!

Seems they censor bit chute here.

Thats bit chute.. all one word dot com followed by

/video/1CMf2duJQAcH/


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

Greenfox said:


> SHOW
> ME
> THE
> BODIES....


oh, please I **** you got over that denier crap? You live here, I know your county was/is under SAH phases. You KNOW schools are remote only (not even sure there are any exceptions). 
As long as you wear the mask, I suppose it's ok if you still stuck in an alternative reality. &#129314;


----------



## Greenfox (Sep 12, 2019)

Wow.

*please*

Educate
Yourself.

REAL DOCTORS

https://www.((bitc()hute)).com/video/cKFjozBXQhRi/

remove the (())

Set yourself free.

Prove me wrong.

Please.


----------



## ariel5466 (May 16, 2019)

Greenfox said:


> I am NOT a @@@@ing liberal.
> 
> Im a God fearing, red state fox from OHIO.
> 
> ...


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

Greenfox said:


> Educate
> Yourself.


now march to the nearest mirror and repeat that over and over and over until it sinks in. Ask bunny to watch. Let me know results.


----------



## I will crack Lyft hacks (Aug 5, 2019)

Jst1dreamr said:


> I didn't shame any one. I just get tired of hearing people like you try to make people think every thing is something other than what it really is by changing what you call it. Liberals always attempting to rename reality.


I know. In normal times that is a issue. I think we should have requirements for Welfare. I stopped working March 15 and within two weeks of sitting and waiting I was a depressed alcoholic. I decided to contribute and do something while I get 4K for free. Do 20/25 hours with a few non profits just to feel good about myself and not be a free loader.

It should have came with strings attached. Minimum 25 hours of time should be contributed back to society. Like how Courts mandate community service in exchange for penalties. So much help is needed, imagine if people had to do community service while collecting more than what their actual job paid.

The food welfare in my state is six months max for able bodied adults, so that's not going to cause people to be lazy and dependent, it's short term and people know that, so they usually look for jobs while on food welfare.

Medicine should not be relative to people's work Status, like most other civilized advanced countries. You can't breath and have a cough, you should get medical assistance regardless of your job status. Most advanced countries have basic healthcare as a universal idea. The only item I feel is not Welfare per say is universal basic healthcare. Even Iran has that for its people for God Sake, and they are a harsh dictatorship.

Guided responsible welfare should be set up to be a hand up, not a hand out.


----------



## nj9000 (Jun 6, 2019)

If Uber does pull out of California that's just how it is. People shouldn't have pushed to be classified as employees. If people don't like how Uber and Lyft do business they should get a real job, not force U/L to change. Uber and Lyft converting drivers to employees ruins it for everyone else who likes the IC gig. Most jobs are shitty and take advantage of you, abuse you in many ways so I don't see how the rideshare companies' mistreatment of drivers is any surprise? Either you work with it or you find someplace else to work, same as other jobs.

I've disliked this whole re-classification thing out in CA ever since it started.



Greenfox said:


> As much as BOTH COMPANIES SUCK..
> 
> there are thousands...
> 
> ...


Uber and Lyft won't be blackmailed by this. They're not a public utility or something. Don't be angry at them, be angry at the idiots who pushed for this.


----------



## Jst1dreamr (Apr 25, 2019)

I will crack Lyft hacks said:


> I know. In normal times that is a issue. I think we should have requirements for Welfare. I stopped working March 15 and within two weeks of sitting and waiting I was a depressed alcoholic. I decided to contribute and do something while I get 4K for free. Do 20/25 hours with a few non profits just to feel good about myself and not be a free loader.
> 
> It should have came with strings attached. Minimum 25 hours of time should be contributed back to society. Like how Courts mandate community service in exchange for penalties. So much help is needed, imagine if people had to do community service while collecting more than what their actual job paid.
> 
> ...


Thank you, You said that so much nicer than how I put things. I agree with what you said. This is kind of why I get bothered when people sugar coat things using different names for it. We are far behind when it comes to being a responsibly governed country but it never gets addressed properly as so many people don't realize that it is the same issue in disguise because the same government renames it when they start taking heat for the problems.


----------



## Invisible (Jun 15, 2018)

Greenfox said:


> I am NOT a @@@@ing liberal.
> 
> Im a God fearing, red state fox from OHIO.
> 
> ...


I sometimes wonder if you and tohunt4me are the same person. You have an active imagination that sometimes is so whacked I can't tell if it's because you're on drugs, you're a troll or you're in need of mental health care.

The entire world DID NOT conspire to create a fake pandemic. Please stop reading online sources that are not credible and get yourself a good doctor who can help you. There's life after Uber. Apply for unemployment, and find a new job.


----------



## Jst1dreamr (Apr 25, 2019)

Greenfox said:


> I am NOT a @@@@ing liberal.
> 
> Im a God fearing, red state fox from OHIO.
> 
> ...


Ohio, that makes sense and you end up in the bay area? I have had a couple of girlfriends that were implants from Ohio and it seems although they were all nice and are great girls, all of you seem to have a few loose screws. Like you, they also have a hard time talking in whole sentences or making sense. If you look back at my earlier comment about liberals, you were not the subject. I guess you needed to make it about you though.


----------



## Greenfox (Sep 12, 2019)

ariel5466 said:


> View attachment 498994


Yes.

I like my hat.

It shows independent thought.

Sure as HELL beats a mask GAGGING ME like a dog &#128021;



SHalester said:


> now march to the nearest mirror and repeat that over and over and over until it sinks in. Ask bunny to watch. Let me know results.


So easy to dismiss someone, call them CRAZY.

much harder to throw away STRAW MAN and...show me THE BODIES

GIVE ME A HOSPITAL NUMBER

I'LL CALL..

GIVE ME the names of ONE person you PERSONALLY KNOW...

Ill do the foia...request.

What...you can't?

Easier to call names?

Id rather be a dumb bunny &#128048; or a stupid fox &#128580;..

Than a blind sheep &#128017;



I will crack Lyft hacks said:


> I know. In normal times that is a issue. I think we should have requirements for Welfare. I stopped working March 15 and within two weeks of sitting and waiting I was a depressed alcoholic. I decided to contribute and do something while I get 4K for free. Do 20/25 hours with a few non profits just to feel good about myself and not be a free loader.
> 
> It should have came with strings attached. Minimum 25 hours of time should be contributed back to society. Like how Courts mandate community service in exchange for penalties. So much help is needed, imagine if people had to do community service while collecting more than what their actual job paid.
> 
> ...


Thanks for being a human

Not an ass hole



Invisible said:


> I sometimes wonder if you and tohunt4me are the same person. You have an active imagination that sometimes is so whacked I can't tell if it's because you're on drugs, you're a troll or you're in need of mental health care.
> 
> The entire world DID NOT conspire to create a fake pandemic. Please stop reading online sources that are not credible and get yourself a good doctor who can help you. There's life after Uber. Apply for unemployment, and find a new job.


I have a good doctor

And a very HIGH legal prescription for valium.

And no, I dont have sock accounts.

You wanna talk to me?

Pm.

Ill give u my digits.

I like conversations 
Not.
Confrontation



Invisible said:


> I sometimes wonder if you and tohunt4me are the same person. You have an active imagination that sometimes is so whacked I can't tell if it's because you're on drugs, you're a troll or you're in need of mental health care.
> 
> The entire world DID NOT conspire to create a fake pandemic. Please stop reading online sources that are not credible and get yourself a good doctor who can help you. There's life after Uber. Apply for unemployment, and find a new job.


And i never claimed the entire world

..

Just the b&m gates foundations that OWN the patents on BOTH the 'virus'...and the vaccine.

Id throw a couple other names in there as well.

ROTHSCHILD family comes up pretty high on the list.

Im not the ONLY person that feels this way.

I had two pax, back to back...last night

Both middle aged black males
As if that should matter...

Brought it up to ME

not the other way...

OR..you couod watch THIS






OR....point fingers

Cuz im 'crazzzzzyyyyy'....

Ps if 1 / 3rd of this country's founders weren't CRAZY...

you'd all still be bowing before the red coats.

Historical fact.

Prove me wrong.


----------



## nj9000 (Jun 6, 2019)

Jst1dreamr said:


> Ohio, that makes sense and you end up in the bay area? I have had a couple of girlfriends that were implants from Ohio and it seems although they were all nice and are great girls, all of you seem to have a few loose screws. Like you, they also have a hard time talking in whole sentences or making sense. If you look back at my earlier comment about liberals, you were not the subject. I guess you needed to make it about you though.


In my experience you can tell a lot by what places people choose to move to. Certain places have certain draws. This may offend you but I've never known anyone who _chooses_ to move to CA or San Francisco who doesn't have a few loose screws &#129322;. Other than them moving there for a job offer (to me that doesn't mean they're CHOOSING to move there). Most sane people have been moving away from Cali and end up in places like CO or TX.

Not that insanity is necessarily a bad thing. I like tohunt4me and greenfox's posts. They're entertaining :cafe: (where's the popcorn-eating emoji on this forum???)


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

Greenfox said:


> GIVE ME the names of ONE person you PERSONALLY KNOW...


so, u and bunny are ok so you are back to being the denier. Really? Tell me, are you wearing a mask? Are your pax wearing them?

How about this: have a party at your abode. invite at least 50. Watch how many show up. Report back on the details.

we both know you are joking.


----------



## Jst1dreamr (Apr 25, 2019)

nj9000 said:


> In my experience you can tell a lot by what places people choose to move to. Certain places have certain draws. This may offend you but I've never known anyone who _chooses_ to move to CA or San Francisco who doesn't have a few loose screws &#129322;. Other than them moving there for a job offer (to me that doesn't mean they're CHOOSING to move there). Most sane people have been moving away from Cali and end up in places like CO or TX.
> 
> Not that insanity is necessarily a bad thing. I like tohunt4me and greenfox's posts. They're entertaining :cafe: (where's the popcorn-eating emoji on this forum???)


No argument from me about any of what you said. &#127871;


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Greenfox said:


> I am NOT a @@@@ing liberal.
> 
> Im a God fearing, red state fox from OHIO.
> 
> ...


----------



## Johnny Mnemonic (Sep 24, 2019)

SHalester said:


> so, u and bunny are ok so you are back to being the denier. Really? Tell me, are you wearing a mask? Are your pax wearing them?
> 
> How about this: have a party at your abode. invite at least 50. Watch how many show up. Report back on the details.
> 
> we both know you are joking.


Maybe he just feels too much like a duck-billed platypus.


----------



## Reynob Moore (Feb 17, 2017)

Uber and Lyft both are getting ready to rape.


----------



## Poopy54 (Sep 6, 2016)

Cal Demtards are good at taking bribes, it should all work out in the end, but then again our fearless China lover Newsome, doesn't have any money left, after blowing over 700 mil on redecorating the capitol, so he might think about taking that U/L bribe money, so he can continue giving it to the illegals


----------



## UberChiefPIT (Apr 13, 2020)

They’ll get an emergency injunction


----------



## Workforfood (May 12, 2018)

Jst1dreamr said:


> Why don't you call it like it really is WELFARE? You can call it EBT card and free healthcare and the food banks but It is state/county welfare no matter what you call it to make people feel better.


Unemployment is not welfare. It is an insurance plan


----------



## Greenfox (Sep 12, 2019)

nj9000 said:


> In my experience you can tell a lot by what places people choose to move to. Certain places have certain draws. This may offend you but I've never known anyone who _chooses_ to move to CA or San Francisco who doesn't have a few loose screws &#129322;. Other than them moving there for a job offer (to me that doesn't mean they're CHOOSING to move there). Most sane people have been moving away from Cali and end up in places like CO or TX.
> 
> Not that insanity is necessarily a bad thing. I like tohunt4me and greenfox's posts. They're entertaining :cafe: (where's the popcorn-eating emoji on this forum???)


I moved here for a 125k a year job.

I ****ing hate the bay area and all it stands for.

Now, thanks to covid, and the LOSS of my main job, yeah, I might move back to a more sane area.



SHalester said:


> so, u and bunny are ok so you are back to being the denier. Really? Tell me, are you wearing a mask? Are your pax wearing them?
> 
> How about this: have a party at your abode. invite at least 50. Watch how many show up. Report back on the details.
> 
> we both know you are joking.


I have NEVER worn a mask, except when driving people.

Im healthy...couldn't be better.

Same goes with bunny

She thinks its absurd.

Many doctors *(that are banned from youtube and shadowbanned by google) agree.

Do ACTUAL REAL research.

OSHEA says you need a MINIMUM breathing environment of 19.5% ppm of oxygen.

Even with the BEST n95 masks, it drops BELOW 17%.

The AVERAGE oxygen content of the AVERAGE living space with no mask is 20.5% ppm.

So yeah, all you sheeple wearing masks are LITERALLY suffocating yourselves...

And not to mention lowering your immune system by SEVERELY increasing collegin levels in your blood thus DESTROYING your own immune systems by LITERALLY breathing a petri dish of your own co2 waste.

Thats nasty.

Wearing a mask doesn't do anything. Even the manufacturers of these masks put it in BOLD RED right on the box that it doesn't stop or prevent transmission of ANYTHING.

SO YEAH...

*CLAP CLAP*

It AMAZES me how quick you keyboard commandos are to GIVE UP YOUR RIGHT TO BREATHE...

and point fingers at me.

Why? Because daddy government SAYS SO?

wow.

Even Ronald Regan said the most dangerous words are 'Hi, Im from the government and im here to HELP YOU'...

JUST...wow....

but im craaaaaaaaaazzzzzzzzzzzzyyyyyyyy....

For wanting to BREATHE AIR.

smh

Wow.


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

Greenfox said:


> Do ACTUAL REAL research.


once again, please face a mirror. Any mirror and repeat the above. Over and over until it really sinks in.

don't be a noob.


----------



## Greenfox (Sep 12, 2019)

SHalester said:


> once again, please face a mirror. Any mirror and repeat the above. Over and over until it really sinks in.
> 
> don't be a noob.


I've done hundred of hours of research,

Not to mention..

I have 10 YEARS of ACTUAL EXPERIENCE in the medical industry.

Wanna call some doctors that I worked with and ASK THEM?

start w. Dr. Gordon Raskin
He's studied virology and he's an immunology doctor.

He's been peer published in Scientific America, Harpers and a few others.

Call him.

He's in El Sobrante

Ask HIM what he thinks.

Smh...

Again... idiots.


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

Greenfox said:


> Again... idiots.


mirror, repeat that too. You don't believe anything you just posted. Your kinda a Fake Denier. Do better. There's more than a few deniers here that can assist you in upping your game.

Now get to it.


----------



## Wildgoose (Feb 11, 2019)

Greenfox said:


> I have NEVER worn a mask, except when driving people.
> 
> Im healthy...couldn't be better.
> 
> ...


Due to wearing masks for covid-19, Influenza flu spread rate is going down world wide as well. You should wear a mask.

*Influenza update - 373*
*03 August 2020 - Update number 373, based on data up to 19 July 2020*
*Summary*


The current influenza surveillance data should be interpreted with caution as the ongoing COVID-19 pandemic might have influenced to varying extents health seeking behaviours, staffing/routines in sentinel sites, as well as testing priorities and capacities in Member States. The various hygiene and physical distancing measures implemented by Member States to reduce SARS-CoV-2 virus transmission might also have played a role in mitigating influenza virus transmission.


Globally, influenza activity was reported at lower levels than expected for this time of the year. In the temperate zones of the southern hemisphere, the influenza season has not commenced.
In the temperate zone of the northern hemisphere, influenza activity remained at inter-seasonal levels.
In the Caribbean and Central American countries, sporadic influenza detections were reported in most reporting countries. Severe acute respiratory infection (SARI) activity remained elevated in some reporting countries.
In tropical South American and tropical Africa, there were no or sporadic influenza virus detections across reporting countries.
In Southern Asia and South East Asia, no influenza detections were reported.
Worldwide, seasonal influenza A viruses accounted for the majority of detections.


----------



## Greenfox (Sep 12, 2019)

Ok ill say this ONCE.

ever heard of heard immunity? 

For that matter, chicken pox and measles parties?

'In my day'... 

You stick kids in rooms with sick kids.

They catch it.
They get antibodies. 
They move on.

They LIVE.

yes, by the governments own *(bloated and falsely reported) numbers, SURE, you catch this super-duper WU FLU... wow... you have LESS than a 1% chance of mortality. And, again, even by the on again off again wear/dont wear the masks government doctors, that MAINLY affects the OLD, informed, and immune system compramised persons. LESS THAN ONE PERCENT.

so if you have AIDS
Or
You are over 90...

YES STAY HOME
wear a mask if it makes you feel better

And if i come into YOUR house and cough in YOUR cheerios, I should be blown away with a 12 Guage, not just fined or jailed.

But the MOMENT *you* step into the public...

It becomes your problems.

I dont see laws requiring me to cruise around in a wheelchair because x amount of the population is quadriplegic. 

So, seriously, to quote JEFFERSON and FRANKLIN..

I will take DANGEROUS liberty over PEACEFUL slavery...

and...

'If you give up precious liberty for temporary security, you deserve NEITHER '...


MARXIST COWARDS....


This country is doomed.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Greenfox said:


> Ok ill say this ONCE.
> 
> ever heard of heard immunity?
> 
> ...


----------



## Wildgoose (Feb 11, 2019)

Greenfox said:


> you have LESS than a 1% chance of mortality. And, again, even by the on again off again wear/dont wear the masks government doctors, that MAINLY affects the OLD, informed, and immune system compramised persons. LESS THAN ONE PERCENT.


Every one will die one day for sure. No one can escape from death. Death is a part of being alive. 
I am not afraid of death. But I just don't want to suffer from Covid-19 as the same way I don't want to suffer from AIDS. That is the *main point* of trying to protect ourselves and our beloved one.


----------



## Johnny Mnemonic (Sep 24, 2019)

Here it comes, Ants.








https://www.theverge.com/2020/8/16/...rnia-shutdown-drivers-classify-ballot-prop-22


----------



## Jst1dreamr (Apr 25, 2019)

Workforfood said:


> Unemployment is not welfare. It is an insurance plan


Where in my post did you see the word "unemployment"? Yeah, I didn't think so.


----------



## I will crack Lyft hacks (Aug 5, 2019)

Greenfox said:


> Id rather be a dumb bunny &#128048; or a stupid &#129418;
> [automerge]1597615860[/automerge
> [automerge]1597616239[/automerg


 Tell that bunny to be Cool!


----------



## Aharm (Aug 14, 2015)

Greenfox said:


> As much as BOTH COMPANIES SUCK..
> 
> there are thousands...
> 
> ...


damn what situation are you in ?


----------



## Invisible (Jun 15, 2018)

[


Greenfox said:


> Ok ill say this ONCE.
> 
> ever heard of heard immunity?
> 
> ...


Per the Mayo Clinic, more than 200 million here would have to be infected to have herd immunity.










https://www.mayoclinic.org/diseases...th/herd-immunity-and-coronavirus/art-20486808
And I read your other reply to me but sorry I'm not giving my number to anyone on here. But good luck finding a new job. I saw you posted how you were making $125,000. Therefore with your medical expertise, you should have no difficulty finding another position.


----------



## MikhailCA (Dec 8, 2019)

Aharm said:


> damn what situation are you in ?


This guy scary me. He doesn't know what he wants.


Greenfox said:


> I love ab5!


----------



## HonkyTonk (Oct 27, 2019)

Invisible said:


> [
> 
> Per the Mayo Clinic, more than 200 million here would have to be infected to have herd immunity.
> 
> ...


If you take out the over-70 population, China-virus hasn't met the CDC's definition of "epidemic" since June. Calling a germ with a .05% fatality rate and a median fatality age of 80 a "pandemic" perpetuates the myth that there's something to be terrified of, or that we need to wear masks. There isn't, and we don't.


----------



## TBone (Jan 19, 2015)

I'm curious if a Rohit will be hitting the stop button or if Dara will do it himself. Eats will still be operating, somehow, so not all is lost. 
I just did eats for the first time this weekend and it went great. Almost everyone tipped and only two restaurants had issues. Went much better than I expected.


----------



## Aharm (Aug 14, 2015)

i dont think they'll shutdown because they know it'll kill their uber stock, it would be horrible FUD even if it won't hurt them fundamentally. i think prop 22 passes and they'll stay online throughout the year. They'll probably make some changes to their app that restrict hours or something for now.


----------



## nurburgringsf (Aug 26, 2016)

This will be interesting. I don't think Uber is bluffing. They can't afford it and will need at least a month to sort things out to prepare for their next move.

Lots of people will be taking the bus and taxis thats for sure.


----------



## Flacco (Apr 23, 2016)

Greenfox said:


> Yeah im pretty scared. I have instacart as backup but...
> 
> @@@@
> 
> ...


Uber is not bluffing. They shut down here in Fort Lauderdale Florida 5 years ago and went to the state. The people voted for Uber as most people hate cabs ( all due respect to Cab Drivers). But, this might be different as Florida did not include employee vs. Independent Contractor so I am not sure how things will finally end up in Cali.


----------



## Fusion_LUser (Jan 3, 2020)

Flacco said:


> Uber is not bluffing. They shut down here in Fort Lauderdale Florida 5 years ago and went to the state. The people voted for Uber as most people hate cabs ( all due respect to Cab Drivers). But, this might be different as Florida did not include employee vs. Independent Contractor so I am not sure how things will finally end up in Cali.


How big is the market in Fort Lauderdale vs the entire state of CA? :smiles:

And why is it Tuesday? Doesn't Uber/Lyft have until Thursday?


----------



## Flacco (Apr 23, 2016)

Fusion_LUser said:


> How big is the market in Fort Lauderdale vs the entire state of CA? :smiles:
> 
> And why is it Tuesday? Doesn't Uber/Lyft have until Thursday?


3 million people here vs. 40 million in Cali. Hope u guys stay well in my fav Golden State. Be well : ).

Google is your friend 

https://www.theverge.com/2020/8/16/...rnia-shutdown-drivers-classify-ballot-prop-22


----------



## Greenfox (Sep 12, 2019)




----------



## TomTheAnt (Jan 1, 2019)

So... It’s Tuesday... 🤔


----------



## Illini (Mar 14, 2019)

TomTheAnt said:


> So... It's Tuesday... &#129300;


They have until Thursday, August 20th.


----------



## 195045 (Feb 2, 2020)

NicFit said:


> View attachment 498704
> 
> 
> Don't know what to do, I wanted to start working again this week but if they shut it down next week then what's the point?


Find another job if Uber shut down many car service base will start to operate in full ..in Texas when Uber shut down riders in one week all of them downloaded local base app .I'm in NYC then I'm registered to 4 base because Uber start to stinks ..then SB5 are coming to us to


----------



## NicFit (Jan 18, 2020)

Gby said:


> Find another job if Uber shut down many car service base will start to operate in full ..in Texas when Uber shut down riders in one week all of them downloaded local base app .I'm in NYC then I'm registered to 4 base because Uber start to stinks ..then SB5 are coming to us to


Already looking at other rideshare apps, I hate working jobs when I have to show up when they want me to. I don't care if I wasn't making a ton of money, I cared about being able to take four days off so I can go to Reno or Vegas and enjoy my life without having to tell anyone or risk having someone say no


----------



## UberLaLa (Sep 6, 2015)

*Uber and Lyft's Business Model May Be Dead. Good.
The biggest startups in modern history were built on old-fashioned worker exploitation. Time for an upgrade.*

*Brian Merchant*
*1 day ago·8 min read*










Rideshare drivers demonstrate against Uber and Lyft during a car caravan protest on August 6, 2020 in Los Angeles, CA. Photo: Robyn Beck/AFP/Getty Images
Uber is less a business than a constellation of fantasies. The same goes for Lyft.

Early on, Uber and Lyft positioned themselves as "ridesharing" companies that were a key part of the buzzword-emblazoned "sharing economy." Uber offered luxury on demand, and Lyft claimed to be a fun, environmentally friendly alternative to taxis. Both sold themselves as efficient and city-friendly and promised to help cut down on miles traveled. That was a fantasy that evaporated before the first pink Lyft mustaches fell off the bumpers. The vast majority of rides turned out to be single-passenger trips, the intent was clearly never to reduce anyhing, and the startups, in fact, began to contribute seriously to congestion.

The companies promised a new model of work, one that would give rise to a network of part-time drivers, "independent contractors" who were free to come and go as their schedules demanded in between pursuing their true dreams and ambitions. That too was a fantasy. Research has revealed that while a majority of drivers do log part-time shifts, most of the work is actually done by dedicated full-time drivers. As one recent study found, "a majority of the trips are completed by drivers who are committed to and rely on" driving for the platform. (That study also found that 83% of full-time drivers purchased their vehicles to provide taxi services and that 72% of full-time drivers rely on driving as their sole source of income.) The company is staffed by what most people would recognize as "employees," in other words.

*The Gig Economy Is Failing. Say Hello to the Hustle Economy.
Unemployed teachers, cooks, dancers are turning to Patreon, Twitch, and OnlyFans
onezero.medium.com*
Uber and Lyft sold themselves to investors as world-beating operations that would capture whole markets and then become profitable at scale. Surprise - pure fantasy. Even after a decade, neither company has managed to turn a profit. The startups sold themselves to cities as creators of good jobs and providers of new transportation options. But the cities were hoodwinked by the fantasy, too - those jobs are precarious and low-quality; many workers hover around or below minimum wage and must clock dangerously long hours to hit ride targets and surge rates. Taxi drivers, meanwhile, were pushed out of business by the venture capital-fueled companies and are despairing. And city streets are more gridlocked than ever.

Then there was the greatest fantasy of all, written directly into each company's IPO documents, that soon - soon, within a matter of years even - the ride-hailing business would be turned over entirely to a fleet of autonomous cars, thus eliminating the pesky need for human labor entirely. It's not really fair to call that a fantasy - it's more of a delusion. For the foreseeable future, functional and safe self-driving commercial taxis remain a recklessly pursued mirage; Uber's autonomous test vehicles have already struck and killed a pedestrian.

There is so much wishful thinking stamped into Uber and Lyft's DNA, so much self-mythologizing, so much sheer venture-capital-fueled optimism that it can be easy to forget about or ignore the single element that is holding any semblance of viability for the two unicorns together: human workers. Drivers are the one part of the rideshare mythological complex that are decidedly not a fantasy, that actually work - but they are rewarded the least. Uber and Lyft's early investors became millionaires and billionaires when the companies had their IPOs, their founders and executives have grown fabulously wealthy, and their ranks are lined with power players from the upper echelons of the Obama administration. Drivers, meanwhile, often make less than $10 an hour after maintenance and gas expenses are accounted for, and many struggle to make ends meet. (Because Uber and Lyft do not make their data publicly available, it is hard to confirm these figures - a recent Cornell study calculated higher wages after its researcher was selected by Uber to be given rare access to its data but was criticized by other researchers for framing its findings more favorably to the company.)

So, when Uber and Lyft's most dedicated drivers stood up, organized into groups like Gig Workers Rising and Rideshare United, asked for fairer treatment, pushed lawmakers, and approached the brink of actually attaining it - well, now all these fantasies might finally come crashing down. A California judge ruled last week that Uber and Lyft must immediately begin observing the AB5 law that went into effect at the beginning of 2020 and classify drivers as employees, not independent contractors.

Unlike independent contractors, employees are eligible for things like minimum wage, overtime pay, worker's comp, health care benefits, paid rest time, and reimbursements for driving costs - the basics. Full-time Uber and Lyft drivers get none of the above. Uber and Lyft have long argued that those drivers - the people physically driving customers from one location to another - are not "core" to its business, arguing that they are technology companies, not transportation companies, so they do not have to consider them employees. Of course, without drivers, there is no service, so there would be no Uber or Lyft at all, and it is hard to imagine a component more central to a car-hailing business than the person who drives the car that has been hailed. (The California ruling noted this proposition as particularly absurd, pointing out that the "entire business is that of transporting passengers with compensation.")



> If anyone once bought into the fantasy of an algorithmically designed future of piece work, the reality should be clear by now - that's simply a world where workers compete for gigs by signaling their availability for jobs on smartphones.


After the ruling, both Uber and Lyft threatened to exit the state entirely if their legal appeals were defeated. Amazingly, this was less than 48 hours after Uber's CEO Dara Khosrowshahi proclaimed in a _New York Times_ op-ed that "gig workers deserve better." If that means allowing the drivers who make his service possible to have basic employee benefits, though, he'd apparently rather shut the whole thing down.

Lyft meanwhile, was more straightforward in its appeal - it said that if it had to classify its workers as employees, it simply couldn't afford to operate.

If that is true, and it may well be, then it is time to talk about fantasies again. Lyft and Uber are basically making the case - and making it openly - that their businesses are not viable if they must guarantee their workers minimum wage and basic protections. That the people who make Lyft and Uber possible are so poorly paid and so precariously employed that granting them the benefits of, say, In-N-Out cashiers or Target warehouse workers would bankrupt these mammoth Silicon Valley behemoths. Which makes it a particularly sad fantasy indeed.

The Uber-Lyft brain trust and its supporters are clinging to the last line of fantastical argument - that this new model of work is so flexible and revolutionary that it demands a "third way" as Khosrowshahi wrote in his op-ed - and that it should exist outside the bounds of basic labor law. That old rules do not apply. That the government should help enact a slush fund or a meager stable of minor supports for precarious workers, given that companies like Uber and Lyft have created so many of them, to subsidize their benefits. (Remarkably, Khosrowshahi says that under his proposed system, after working an entire year, a full-time driver would be able to accrue around $1,350 worth of benefits; in his words, that's "enough to cover two weeks of paid time off, or the median annual premium payment for subsidized health insurance." Two weeks of time off or bare-bones health care. Not both. Talk about grim.)

But I hope we can see that for what it is at this point. It's a desperate hail Mary aimed at rekindling the ghost of a deflating dream.

This new model, it has become clearer as the fantasy fades, is really the oldest of the old models: That is, disrupting an entrenched business by finding a means - or excuse - to reduce labor costs and skirt regulations. Uber and Lyft are glorified taxi companies that fused slick-looking user interfaces to basic GPS technology, put the app on newly ubiquitous smartphones, and then pointed to this incremental technological step to justify sidestepping both taxi regulations and labor laws. This wasn't a taxi service - it was app-enabled "ridesharing." It's hardly a new play, of course; using advances in technology to argue labor laws no longer apply to your business has been a practice embraced by bosses since the Industrial Revolution.

But that constellation of fantasies nonetheless, for a while, held the enterprises aloft. Helped along by credulous press, Uber, Lyft, and its ilk seemed to be on the cusp of installing this "new model of work" as a norm. In a recent working paper, journalist Sam Harnett dissects how the boosterish mainstream tech press of the 2010s all but cheered Uber and Lyft into becoming a phenomenon, touting the "sharing economy" as an emergent force for good. Venture capitalists and deep-pocketed investors then rode the hype and juiced the company's valuation into an absurdly unrealistic stratosphere. In fact, if each of these forces - the naively optimistic tech press, the disruption narrative-loving VCs, and the relentlessly self-promoting companies themselves - weren't all feeding Uber and Lyft's increasingly far-fetched mythologies, a different prospect might well have emerged. A more reasonable-shaped scenario wherein Uber and Lyft really were fun, friendly apps that rendered connecting some part-time drivers to far-flung riders in a modest market prospect, solving for some inefficiencies and matching idle vehicles to wayward people - not the most valuable startups in the world, the hyper-inflated harbingers for the future of transit and the future of work.

Because, once again, the Uber-Lyft vision of those futures is terrible. If anyone once bought into the fantasy of an algorithmically designed future of piece work, the reality should be clear by now - that's simply a world where workers compete for gigs by signaling their availability for jobs on smartphones, laboring at the whims of algorithms owned by billionaires that automatically assigned them their tasks, and making increasingly slimmer sums as more and more precarious workers joined the informal app-accessible work pools. All while companies like Uber and Lyft charge them steep rents for the pleasure of using their platform to find work.

Which is why we should be glad these fantasies are coming crashing down now. And why it's imperative they stay down. Because if this model were allowed to become standard, it would signal an even more precarious and hopeless future of work than the one millennials and zoomers are currently staring down - one with more platform work, less security, lower wages, and ever-larger slices of the gains funneled to the owners of the apps.

Uber and Lyft are now trying to make a power play - they hope that by demonstrating that if they exit a state that tries to offer the meagerest of regulations, consumers and drivers will revolt. But it also appears that they are genuinely nervous now. Backing out of a market as large as California is a measure a business would only take if it were desperate. They have one last-ditch effort in the works to preserve their exploitative business model - a ballot proposition called Prop 22 that they have bankrolled with DoorDash to the tune of $100 million that would permanently enshrine gig workers as independent contractors in California. They hope they can bully voters into propping up an enterprise whose chief innovation is now fairly obviously worker exploitation.

They will only succeed if we continue to believe in their fantasies.


----------



## TomTheAnt (Jan 1, 2019)

Illini said:


> They have until Thursday, August 20th.


Well... Let all the "What happens on Thursday???" threads commence, then. &#129318;‍♂


----------



## Cdub2k (Nov 22, 2017)

So basically there will be a shit ton of new UP.net members this Friday after Uber shuts it down?


----------



## SatMan (Mar 20, 2017)

https://www.nytimes.com/2020/08/18/...REF3SFvlEjidvoTmF7Xkocv9mWgzANeRE8karwyAthxFo
Under the proposal, Uber and Lyft would invite other businesses to establish ride-hailing fleets using their platforms. That could bolster the companies' claims that they were simply tech companies that built sophisticated dispatch services and that providing transportation was outside their core business, protecting them from A.B. 5's requirements.

At Uber, the effort drew inspiration from the company's operations in Germany and Spain, where transportation rules have already forced it to work with fleets, Mr. Kallman said.


----------



## UberChiefPIT (Apr 13, 2020)

Cdub2k said:


> So basically there will be a shit ton of new UP.net members this Friday after Uber shuts it down?


"Deactivated and I don't know why! It's so unfair! I was so looking forward to being an official Uber employee!"


----------



## sellkatsell44 (Oct 25, 2015)




----------



## everythingsuber (Sep 29, 2015)

sellkatsell44 said:


> View attachment 499750


They keep on saying "may" I'm starting to worry they are bluffing. Spineless pieces of..... Mouthing off without delivering.


----------



## Greenfox (Sep 12, 2019)

View this.

Convince me ANY part of it is wrong.






Or, strawman me...point and laugh.

Its so easy for you guys anyways.

I personally don't believe ANY one of you has a ten minute attention span

Please, go absolutely flipping nuts.

Or....have the attention span of a petulant CHILD.

do NOT invest 10 minutes.

*INSTEAD *

POST STUPID MEMES.

come on sheeple... the fox is laying it down...

And he's HUNGRY.



I cant WAIT to see all the dumb and dumbberrrrrrr memes, and the tin foil hats.

Come.on..

AMUSE ME!

PLEASE!

if i see ONE actually intelligent response to this video, I will drink my own ....whatever.

And ill upload the video.

I got sprite in hand so COME ON COVIDIOTS....

bring it o!

*please*

(This is why I cancelled Netflix and I dont watch cable t.v.)...

Real life is far too amusing &#129315;


----------



## Uberdriver2710 (Jul 15, 2015)

everythingsuber said:


> They keep on saying "may" I'm starting to worry they are bluffing. Spineless pieces of..... Mouthing off without delivering.


Politicians are the same way. Hell has a special place, and punishment, for them.


----------



## Greenfox (Sep 12, 2019)

sellkatsell44 said:


> View attachment 499750


Is this real?


----------



## sellkatsell44 (Oct 25, 2015)

Greenfox said:


> Is this real?


The key word is may but yes. Got that notification earlier.


----------



## MikhailCA (Dec 8, 2019)

Greenfox said:


> Is this real?


yeah, it's a notification from the rider app.


----------



## OldUncleDave (Apr 22, 2019)

Greenfox said:


> Is this real?


This was sent to Pax accounts. So far, no notice to drivers.

I would like to know when the app is off line. Midnight? 4AM? It will make a difference


----------



## MikhailCA (Dec 8, 2019)

sellkatsell44 said:


> The key word is may but yes. Got that notification earlier.


They hope to get an extension.



OldUncleDave said:


> This was sent to Pax accounts. So far, no notice to drivers.
> 
> I would like to know when the app is off line. Midnight? 4AM? It will make a difference


They gonna tell you on Thursday, don't worry. Those assholes wanna switch to franchise model, don't see any improvements for drivers in this case... more likely after that they gonna screw drivers much harder.


----------



## ddelro219 (Aug 11, 2016)

Greenfox said:


> serious responses only.
> 
> Im very interested as to whats ACTUALLY going to happen.
> 
> Thanks you guys.


The fact that uber will still do delivery but not rides makes me figure there's something going on below the surface. If you just deliver food, does that automatically make you an employee? 
Why would it be ok to deliver food but not give rides? Why isn't doordash creating more buzz for themselves over this? 
its gotta be the cab companies behind all this. They fought u/l from the beginning. Now they got someone to listen. Who else will benefit the most from this? They have the most to gain.


----------



## Woohaa (Jan 15, 2017)

Jst1dreamr said:


> Why don't you call it like it really is WELFARE? You can call it EBT card and free healthcare and the food banks but It is state/county welfare no matter what you call it to make people feel better.


Welfare and oil subsidy is the same thing. But you never hear wealthy oil company executives ridiculed for taking free government money. Only the poor receive that heinous treatment.


----------



## TheTruth...... (May 6, 2020)

Greenfox said:


> serious responses only.
> 
> Im very interested as to whats ACTUALLY going to happen.
> 
> Thanks you guys.


It will be similar to NYC where only the best drivers that were full time remain and they are making great money, probably around 3k a week, Uber and Lyft now have to pay them the minimum so they are not robbing them anymore. Now the majority of the people who are against what happened in NYC and Ca. were part time so your opinion holds very little weight because it was only your side gig or part time job, it's just too bad for you.


----------



## Jst1dreamr (Apr 25, 2019)

Woohaa said:


> Welfare and oil subsidy is the same thing. But you never hear wealthy oil company executives ridiculed for taking free government money. Only the poor receive that heinous treatment.


Yes I do hear wealthy oil companies ridiculed every time a liberal opens their mouth.


----------



## Woohaa (Jan 15, 2017)

Jst1dreamr said:


> Yes I do hear wealthy oil companies ridiculed every time a liberal opens their mouth.


You lie quite well. Must be a conservative.


----------



## Karen Stein (Nov 5, 2016)

Customers will work around the ban by walking to McDonalds, placing a Grub Hub order, then ask the driver if they can ride along.


----------



## Fusion_LUser (Jan 3, 2020)

Karen Stein said:


> Customers will work around the ban by walking to McDonalds, placing a Grub Hub order, then ask the driver if they can ride along.


HA HA HA can you add notes in UE or GH orders? If so how long before there is a $10 and a note asking you to pick a pax up at a restaurant and take them somewhere???


----------



## Jarhead2077 (Aug 22, 2020)

Jst1dreamr said:


> Uber/Lyft may cease operations until election time but it is only as a schoolyard bully type effort to get people to vote for prop 22 as the app based companies want. Uber/lyft and the others won't withstand the major losses of losing the California market long term, they are far too greedy. I also think the labor commissioner is in their pocket and chose this time to file because of prop 22 even though they have been operating for 3/4 of a year in violation.
> Prop 22 will likely pass because people in California are mostly cheap, entitled and afraid of everything. They don't see beyond the threats and realize that all these companies were ordered to do is start operation like real American businesses do.
> 
> What would be the ultimate perfect scenario would be if a new company started up and followed the law and took care of the workers. This would put U/L out of business before Prop 22 could even be voted on.
> For the record, I am not in support of AB5 and Prop 22 is equally as poorly written and holds hundereds of loopholes for U/L to screw us still.


My Friend, you are a fool if you think independent workers ever collect benefits as an employee. I have been An independent Business person since 1986 and never collected or wanted to collect benefits from anyone including the state or Federal government. I make my own work, make my own time and pay my own taxes as required. No boss but my own drive and needs. Those wanting such benefits should leave Uber/Lyft platforms and suck up to whatever employer to whom they can be of service. Owning and operating your own business and paying for the products of others is not for everyone.


----------



## Jst1dreamr (Apr 25, 2019)

Jarhead2077 said:


> My Friend, you are a fool if you think independent workers ever collect benefits as an employee. I have been An independent Business person since 1986 and never collected or wanted to collect benefits from anyone including the state or Federal government. I make my own work, make my own time and pay my own taxes as required. No boss but my own drive and needs. Those wanting such benefits should leave Uber/Lyft platforms and suck up to whatever employer to whom they can be of service. Owning and operating your own business and paying for the products of others is not for everyone.


Explain where in what I wrote ever gave you the idea that I think IC's can collect benefits as an employee. You should go back and re-read what I said then come back and explain again who is a fool. By the way I ain't your friend.


----------

